# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Başbakan'ın çıkarılan

## axuliuma

Başbakanğın çıkarılan yasadan haberi yok. Eyvah ki eyvah! 

Erdoğan, ğMuhtaç vatandaş aç ve açık kalmayacakğ derken Sağlık Bakanğı yoksulun parasız tedavi hakkına engel koydu.
Yardım gayretimiz sürüyor

PARTİSİNİN TBMM grup Toplantısığnda konuşan Başbakan, sonbahar aylarından bu yana yakacak ihtiyacı olan vatandaşlara, ihtiyaçlarını karşılayacak kadar yardım sağlamanın gayreti içinde olduklarını açıkladı. Erdoğan, ğUygulamakta olduğumuz sosyal politikanın önemli ayaklarından biri bu yardımlardırğ dedi.
Farkımız bu...

ğBAşBAKAN şöyle devam etti: Yapılan her türlü yardıma rağmen ulaşamadığımız vatandaşlar olabilir. Aç ve açıkta kimse kalmayacak. Siz milletvekillerimizden de bu konuda, size ulaşan şikayetlerin giderilmesi, açıkların kapatılması, eksikliklerin kapatılması konusunda gayret sarf etmenizi özellikle istiyoruz.

ERDOĞANğIN GRUP KONUşMASIYLA GERüEKLER üELİşİYOR.

Muhtaca AKP zulmü
İktidarın üç ayda bir 200 YTL maaş alan 930 bin muhtaç vatandaşımızı ölüme terkettiği ortaya çıkarken, Başbakan yoksulları nasıl sahiplendiklerini anlattı.

AKP iktidarı sessiz sedasız bir biçimde yaşlı ve muhtaçların ücretsiz tedavi olma haklarını ellerinden aldı. 

İktidar, yaşlı ve muhtaçların sağlık hizmetlerinden ücretsiz yararlana-bilmelerini düzenleyen 1976 tarihli ve 2022 sayılı Kanunun 7ğ nci maddesinde değişiklik yaptı. Değişiklikliğe göre üç ayda bir 200 YTL fakirlik maaşı alan 930 bin vatandaşımızın sağlık hizmetlerinden ücretsiz faydalanabilmesi için yeşilkart almaları, yeşilkart alabilmeliri için ise, bu maaşlarından vazgeçmeleri gerekiyor. üünkü yeşilkart alabilmek için İl /İlçe Sosyal Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Vakıflarına başvuruda bulunacak yaşlılarımız; fakru zaruret içinde olduklarını, kanunla kurulu sosyal güvenlik kuruluşlarına tabi olmadıklarını ve bu kuruluşlardan aylık ve/veya gelir almadıklarını belgelemek zorunda. 
İşte değiştirilen yasa 1 Temmuz 1976ğda yürürlüğe giren ve yaklaşık 30 yıldır uygulamada olan 2022 Sayılı ğ65 Yaşını Doldurmuş Muhtaç, Güçsüz ve Kimsesiz Türk Vatandaşlarına Aylık Bağlanması Hakkında Kanunğun 1.Maddesine göre (Değişik Birinci Fıkra:5/3/1992-3783/1 md); 65 yaşını doldurmuş, kendisine kanunen bakmakla mükellef kimsesi bulunmayan, sosyal güvenlik kuruluşlarının herhangi birisinden her ne nam altında olursa olsun bir gelir veya aylık hakkından yararlanmayan, nafaka bağlanmamış veya bağlanması mümkün olmayan, mahkeme kararıyla veya doğrudan doğruya kanunla bağlanmış herhangi bir devamlı gelire sahip bulunmayan ve muhtaçlığını İl ve İlçe İdare Heyetlerinden alacakları belgelerle kanıtlayan Türk Vatandaşlarına hayatta bulundukları sürece, 300 gösterge rakamının her yıl bütçe kanunu ile tespit edilecek katsayı ile çarpımından bulunacak tutarda aylık bağlanmaktaydı. Aynı Kanunun 7.maddesine göre; ğBu Kanundan yararlananlar Devlet hastanelerinde ücretsiz tedavi edilirlerğ denilmekteydi... 

ğYeşil kart almalısınızğ
AKP Hükümetinin Meclise sunduğu 5335 Sayılı ğBazı Kanun ve Kanun Hükmünde Kararnamelerde Değişiklik Yapılmasına Dair Kanunğ 24 Nisan 2005ğte Resmi Gazetede yayımlanarak yürürlüğe girdi. Bu Kanunğnun 8 Maddesi ve 7.maddesine göre, yaşlı ve muhtaç vatandaşlarımızın sağlık hizmetlerinden ücretsiz faydala-nabilmeleri için yeşilkart şart koşuluyor. Madde 8: 1.7.1976 tarihli ve 2022 sayılı Kanunun 7 nci maddesi aşağıdaki şekilde değiştirilmiştir. Madde 7: Bu Kanundan yararlananların tedavi giderleri, 18.6.1992 tarihli ve 3816 sayılı üdeme Gücü Olmayan Vatandaşların Tedavi Giderlerinin Yeşil Kart Verilerek Devlet Tarafından Karşılanması Hakkında Kanun hükümlerine göre yeşil kart verilerek karşılanır.

Maaşı olana kart yok
Yasa değişikliği ile yoksul, yardıma muhtaç yaşlılarımızın sağlık hizmetlerinden yararlanmaları için üç ay içinde yeşil karta geçmeleri öngörülüyor. Yeşil kart için ise, İl /İlçe Sosyal Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Vakıflarına başvuruda bulunacak yaşlılarımız; Fakru Zaruret içinde olduklarını, Kanunla kurulu Sosyal güvenlik kuruluşlarına tabi olmadıklarını ve bu kuruluşlardan aylık ve/veya gelir almadıklarını belgelemek zorundalar.. Eğer yaşlılık aylığı da dahil herhangi bir aylık alıyorlarsa, yeşil kart lasağlık hizmetlerinden yararlanmaları mümkün değil.

Dr.Ali Rıza üçer: Vicdansızlık bu
Tıp Kurumu Genel Sekreteri Dr.Ali Rıza üçer, Emekli Sandığığnın 2005 yılı verilerine göre 65 yaşını dolduran 350 bini erkek, 580 bini kadın olmak üzere toplam 930 bin yurttaşımızın her üç ayda yaklaşık 200 milyon lira yaşlılık aylığı aldığını hatırlatarak, bu parayla yaşlılarımızın üç aylık ihtiyaçlarının ne kadarının karşılanabileceğini sordu. Güçsüz, yardıma muhtaç yaşlıların sağlık ve bakım hizmetlerinden yararlanma haklarının güvence altına alınmasının sosyal devletin en temel ödevlerinden biri olduğunu belirten üçer, ğDahası, sağlık hizmetlerinin büyük ölçüde piyasaya havale edildiği ABDğde bile 65 yaşını dolduran güçsüzlere kamusal fonlarla oluşturulan yaşlılık bakım ve sağlık sigortaları aracılığıyla bu hizmetler ücretsiz olarak sunulmaktadır?ğ dedi. üçer, ğYaşlılarına hürmet etmeyen, onları en temel haklarından yoksun bırakan bir devlet sosyal devlet olabilir mi? Böyle bir anlayışın egemen olduğu, ölenin öldüğü, kalan sağların sağ olup olmadığının bile belli olmadığı bu toplumsal ve ekonomik iklimde geleceğimiz için kaygı duymamak mümkün müdür?ğ diye sordu.

Ya fakirlik parası...Ya yeşil kart...

Eski yasa böyleydi: 
* 1976 yılında çıkarılan 2022 sayılı yasa 65 yaşını aşan muhtaçları koruma altına almıştı. Yasa hiçbir geliri olmayanlara devletin fakirlik parası vermesini ve devlet hastanelerinden parasız yararlanmalarını hükme bağlamıştı.

Değişince böyle oldu: 
* AKP Hükümeti yasada yaptığı değişiklikle devletten fakirlik maaşı alanlara gelirleri olduğu için yeşil kart vermiyor. Böylece 930 bin yaşlı ve düşkün vatandaş devlet hastanelerinin kapısından 
geri dönüyor.

Başbakanğdan masallar!
Başbakan Erdoğan, partisinin TBMM Grup toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada, kış şartlarında hükümet olarak en çok dikkat ettikleri konulardan birinin de vatandaşların aç ve açıkta kalmaması olduğunu belirtti. Muhtaç vatandaşların temel ihtiyaçlarının giderilmesi, onların eğitim, sağlık, ayni ve nakdi ihtiyaçlarının karşılanmasının sorumluluk alanları içinde olduğunu kaydeden Erdoğan, ğğBiz, sonbahar aylarından bu yana yakacak ihtiyacı olan vatandaşlara, ihtiyaçlarını karşılayacak kadar yardım sağlamanın gayreti içinde olduk. 2005 yılında 1 milyon 710 bin yoksul aileye, 1 milyon 250 bin ton bedelsiz kömür yardımı yapıldı. Uygulamakta olduğumuz sosyal politikanın önemli ayaklarından biri bu yardımdır. Ancak, yapılan her türlü yardıma rağmen ulaşamadığımız vatandaşlar olabilir.ğ şeklinde konuştu. 

ğşefkat elimizi esirgemiyoruzğ
Milletvekillerine de çağrıda bulunan Erdoğan sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: ğSiz milletvekillerimizden de bu konuda, size ulaşan şikayetlerin giderilmesi, açıkların kapatılması, eksikliklerin kapatılması konusunda gayret sarf etmenizi özellikle istiyoruz. Bizim hükümetimizi, geçmiş hükümetlerden ayıran en önemli farklardan biri, devletin sosyal yönünü ihmal etmemek, şefkat elini vatandaşımızdan esirgememektir.ğ

Erdoğan 40 bin YTLğyi alamadı!
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın, ğğİsyanğğ adlı kitapta kişilik haklarının ihlal edildiği iddiasıyla yazar Yalçın Küçük ve yayıncı Penguen firması aleyhine açtığı 40 bin YTLğlik manevi tazminat davası reddedildi. Ankara 14.Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesiğnde görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, Erdoğanğın avukatı Fatih şahin ile Küçükğün avukatı Dursun Ermiş katıldı. Küçükğün avukatı, mahkemeye bir klasörlük yazılı beyan sundu ve dava konusu kitapta, Erdoğanğın kişilik haklarının ihlal edilmediğini ifade etti. Erdoğanğın avukatı ise delillerin toplandığını belirterek, davanın kabulüne karar verilmesini istedi. Yargıç Kenan Altıparmak, davanın reddine karar verdi. 

CHPğden Hyundai sorusu
CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa, ğğHyundai, Sami Oferğe sağlanan teşvik ve avantajdan daha fazla mı talep etti?ğğ diye sordu. TBMM Başkanlığığna soru önergesi veren Ersin, Bazı bakanların, Hyundaiğnin 10 binden fazla kişiye istihdam olanağı sağlayacak yatırımı için talep ettiği teşviklere neden karşı çıktığını öğrenmek istedi. Ersin, önergesinde şu sorulara yer verdi: ğHyundai, Sami Oferğe sağlanan teşvik ve avantajdan daha fazla mı talep etti? Bu dev yatırımı Türkiyeğye kazandırmak için ille de gizli ve özel görüşmeler yapmak mı gerekiyordu? Hükümetiniz, 10 bin kişiye iş olanağı sağlayacak alternatif bir yatırım düşünüyor mu?ğğ

----------

